# Why am I still single



## slavegod (Jan 3, 2009)

everyone I've know of in high school all have bf/gf..except me...

I'm 19 and I'm still single...WHYYYYYY 

I have serious trouble when it comes to talking to azn girls..

any azn girls here?


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

What's azn ?

It's impossible for us to help you with that little information. I can however give you general tip:

Don't be desperate looking for one, instead work on yourself and you'll find the right girl eventually.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slavegod said:


> I have serious trouble when it comes to talking to azn girls..


 by "azn" do you mean Asian? anyways if you cant talk to any girl. like none i would first seek professional help. imo


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

then dont go 4 asian girls, dont c y it matters though, i would think its caus u hav anxiety talking 2 girls in general


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Because you are too awesome and others are intimidated by your awesomeness


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> You're still young... you have plenty of time to find the right girl  When I was 19 I was in a serious relationship, and looking back I wish I would've taken that time for myself to just enjoy life. It's hard when everyone around you seems like they are in a relationship, but those things kind of seem to happen and fall into place when you least expect it. So don't worry, I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later.


Slavegod your very young and I wouldnt worry too much. 
I spent 7 years in a relationship from the day I finished high school. I dont regret it but I do know that I lost a lot of friendships and missed out on a lot of fun times because of it. Have fun now and let a girl find you. Things fall into place when you least expect it and when you arent looking.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

slavegod said:


> everyone I've know of in high school all have bf/gf..except me...
> 
> I'm 19 and I'm still single...WHYYYYYY
> 
> ...


I'm on the same boat as you slavegod. :cuddle

The one thing I've noticed is just how time-consuming and anxiety inducing relationships can be. For the past _week_ (not month but WEEK), I've been talking to this boy via online dating, and it is just one thing after another. Sometimes I regret even bothering with him or dating in general.

Enjoy being single and free. While relationships can be a blast and fulfilling, they can also cause a lot of stress and take alot of work to maintain. Focus on yourself. It took me over a month of online dating and looking around to realize that relationships are overrated and the time and energy put into them is sometimes not even worth the stress and pain they can create.


----------

